

Amazon Recommending Offers? Cool. Facebook? No Thanks - kjhughes
http://www.adweek.com/news/technology/amazon-recommending-offers-cool-facebook-no-thanks-142041

======
loceng
It's context. You go to Amazon to buy things, mostly. You go to Facebook to
socialize, mostly.

